# What Operating System do you use for Uber or Lyft and Why?



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Operating Systems?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I use iOS because I have an iphone.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I like Android. I like Google.

Never liked apple, especially iTunes.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

I've never owned an iPhone.


----------



## RomanRon (Sep 23, 2015)

Windows 3.1


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Android for Uber. 
iPhone for home. 

I didn't want to use my personal phone with all my contacts and other stuff. 
Uber asks you if it is OK for them to browse through and sell any information they may find interesting. 

I pay $35/mo to Virgin Mobile for Unlimited everything, but data is throttled to 2G after 3.2GB.
The phone was $99, but I had a $50 credit as part of a promo, so $49 for a nice phone. 
I bought the LG Volt. It has a larger screen and works well with Uber and Google Maps.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm using WindowsXP. Just bring my desktop with me and accept pings through it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I use Netflix, Hulu 2 and Nowhere Porn on Roku so I have something to keep me occupied when sitting in the middle of hundreds of other drivers wasting their time. 4G Android on a large screen phone makes for good enough teevee watching from my experience.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Android for Uber.
> iPhone for home.
> 
> I didn't want to use my personal phone with all my contacts and other stuff.
> ...


I use vm too.. Moto e with sim. I can swap sim out for t mobile.

Got phone for $20 , its fast and has gorilla glass..twas good deal


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Long live Windows 7...


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Android for Uber.
> iPhone for home.
> 
> I didn't want to use my personal phone with all my contacts and other stuff.
> ...


Depending on which version of Android your phone has, you can deny the Contacts permission so the Uber app won't be able to access it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Why da heck is windows 3.1 on this list?


----------

